# Where is Janeane Garofalo?



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2010)

WHY IS SHE QUITE NOW?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o-uwBJSUnc&feature=related]YouTube - Janeane Garofalo interview[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 3, 2010)

Is she tucked inside of the concrete cornerstone of a new building someplace in New Jersey?  Maybe near Jimmy Hoffa...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> Is she tucked inside of the concrete cornerstone of a new building someplace in New Jersey?  Maybe near Jimmy Hoffa...



I love how the most outspoken leftist of this country were on the blame Buoooosh bandwagon and now we hear nothing from them when of of their own does keeps doing and adding to what Bush did.. I guess he wasn't such a bad President after all.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 3, 2010)

who cares.... democrat bimbo    a dimbo


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 3, 2010)

She was such a cute and perky thing when I first saw here in movies about 15 years ago.  Now she's nothing but a hateful hag.  She took a wrong turn.


----------



## Jack Fate (Sep 3, 2010)

She was such a cute and perky thing when I first saw her in movies about 15 years ago.  Now she's nothing but a hateful hag.  She took a wrong turn.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 3, 2010)

no asswipe. you are an intellegual elite asswipe cause you think your the only asswipe who has intellect. sitting there call the rest of us rednecks and simpletons, makes you an intellectual you think.. I think you suck donkey dick Garafolala


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2010)

washamericom said:


> who cares.... democrat bimbo    a dimbo



Democrats have been given a bad name because of hacks like this.  They may call themsleves deomcrats but they are not. Progressives are an animal unto themself.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> She was such a cute and perky thing when I first saw here in movies about 15 years ago.  Now she's nothing but a hateful hag.  She took a wrong turn.



I must have missed those movies I see nothing cute about her. Shes one of those hollywood elites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> no asswipe. you are an intellegual elite asswipe cause you think your the only asswipe who has intellect. sitting there call the rest of us rednecks and simpletons, makes you an intellectual you think.. I think you suck donkey dick Garafolala



True.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WHY IS SHE QUITE NOW?
> 
> YouTube - Janeane Garofalo interview



"...culture loses its manners when a right-winger like that get gets in office."

And whose fault is that, Janeane?  Perhaps if you and your fellow liberals wouldn't screech about every real or imagined slight with mindless profanity-laden invective, the culture would stay a little classier. 

But, no, it's the right's fault for making you do that, isn't it?

Oh, and re: the redefinition of liberalism:  That, too, is liberals' fault.  You've chosen to abandon the ideal of classical liberalism:  individual freedom.  You now embrace government control over individual lives, and glorify the collective over the individual.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > WHY IS SHE QUITE NOW?
> ...



Dave you know that the progressives are not accountable for anything.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


"It's just this war and that lying son of a bitch Johnson!"

Nope, no responsibility at all.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 3, 2010)

she and sean penn make a lovely couple


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 3, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> no asswipe. you are an intellegual elite asswipe cause you think your the only asswipe who has intellect. sitting there call the rest of us rednecks and simpletons, makes you an intellectual you think.. I think you suck donkey dick Garafolala



and yet you routinely act like a redneck simpleton in thread after thread.

this is the extent of your posting power. ... what a sad, angry little over-compensator you make yourself out to be. ....

i'm no fan of JG, but you wouldn't last 3 minutes on the same debate stage with her... not without going red, giving up and punching her.

it's much the same as your ability here on this forum, where you meltdown and rifle off tarrets-laiden neg reps. ... please suffer a domestic accident.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > no asswipe. you are an intellegual elite asswipe cause you think your the only asswipe who has intellect. sitting there call the rest of us rednecks and simpletons, makes you an intellectual you think.. I think you suck donkey dick Garafolala
> ...





> please suffer a domestic accident



Janeane Garofalo is a politiical hack. who is not honest and with you defending her makes you dishonest.


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > no asswipe. you are an intellegual elite asswipe cause you think your the only asswipe who has intellect. sitting there call the rest of us rednecks and simpletons, makes you an intellectual you think.. I think you suck donkey dick Garafolala
> ...


And what you just did is different...how, exactly?

Oh, right...a leftist wishing violence on someone is intellectual, tolerant, and compassionate.  I forgot.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


BINGO!

Shit man, ya' keep beating me to the punch. Keep it up and i'm going to have to start not liking you!


----------



## daveman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JiggsCasey said:
> ...


  Blame the coffee.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 3, 2010)

I dunno, and don't care.  So long as her barely talented ass isn't in front of a camera we are all winners.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 3, 2010)

JWBooth said:


> I dunno, and don't care.  So long as her barely talented ass isn't in front of a camera we are all winners.


Actually, it's a good thing to have whackjobs like her in front of the camera. It only further helps people to understand that progressives are friggin' idiots to the core. Are anti-americans to the core. Are racebaiting lil' maggots to the core.

We need to keep Obama, his loony patient dumping wife, Penn and Garafolo out front and center to help ensure that another blooming progressive idiot like Obama is never again elected to lead this great country!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, and don't care.  So long as her barely talented ass isn't in front of a camera we are all winners.
> ...



exactly


----------



## Bullfighter (Sep 3, 2010)

Dumb broad, but a nice ass.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 3, 2010)

daveman said:


> And what you just did is different...how, exactly?
> 
> Oh, right...a leftist wishing violence on someone is intellectual, tolerant, and compassionate.  I forgot.



Well, sunshine: for one, I didn't go into a hysterical diatribe using an incoherent series of curse words. For two, I said "please".

Contrary to your convenient belief system, acknowledging psychopathic personality disorder (such as jester) does not equate to suffering from it.

Anyhow, I'm no "leftist," cool guy... I just hate the far right way more than I hate the far left. The fascist right are MUCH more dysfunctional and systematically destroying our country. It's not even remotely close. Mmm-kay? Hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WHY IS SHE QUITE NOW?
> 
> YouTube - Janeane Garofalo interview



Thanks for sharing reb

Garafalo really has the Conservtives pegged. She would be a great addition to Fox News (she even has blonde hair!)

Help them become really Fair and Balanced

Problem is that other Fox commentators couldn't compete with her


----------



## California Girl (Sep 3, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > And what you just did is different...how, exactly?
> ...



For you, who just wished for another poster to suffer a 'domestic accident' - to think anyone is more dysfunctional than you... Really, fucking laughable. 

Sick little puppy, Jugsy


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > And what you just did is different...how, exactly?
> ...



Interesting rationalization you've got going there.


----------



## JiggsCasey (Sep 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> For you, who just wished for another poster to suffer a 'domestic accident' - to think anyone is more dysfunctional than you... Really, fucking laughable.
> 
> Sick little puppy, Jugsy



Hi there Ms. Congeniality. Shall we review your hourly venom spewed at other posters who disagree with you? Different when you do it, huh? We understand.

Anyhoo, here's Cali's latest round of rage-enduced fallout, in the form of a daily "neg rep" from her to me  ... So adorable when the cons eat their own:

_Wishing harm on some poster because you disagree with their politics is just pathetic. *WJ is an idiot, but *there is no call for that. Moron.
_​
For the record, I can assure you, it's goes much deeper than mere political disagreement. It's his piss-poor posting style and constant physical threats at others. But, I'm sure that's A-OK in your book, as long as it's lofted by a flag-draped con like yourself.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > She was such a cute and perky thing when I first saw here in movies about 15 years ago.  Now she's nothing but a hateful hag.  She took a wrong turn.
> ...



She was great in Romy & Michele's High School Reunion.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 3, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Meh, that's not much help.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 3, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Wait....

Romy and Michele&#39;s High School Reunion (1997)

Inane chick flick comedy.
No wonder it didn't register.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah but a must-see for any woman who went to school in the 80s.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh well, Dazed and Confused was made about my age group.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 3, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > For you, who just wished for another poster to suffer a 'domestic accident' - to think anyone is more dysfunctional than you... Really, fucking laughable.
> ...


Interesting....If that's true, then there is a lil' snake up here who has a future hammering due.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2010)

Nobody pounds the Conservatives like Janeane Garafalo..

Very inteligent woman who spells out the true meaning of American Conservatism


----------



## fyrenza (Sep 3, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> and yet you routinely act like a redneck simpleton in thread after thread.
> 
> this is the extent of your posting power. ... what a sad, angry little over-compensator you make yourself out to be. ....
> 
> ...



For many members here at USMB, Neg Rep is a way of showing disagreement, and rightfully so.  

I personally would prefer a "Pump Off" button that I could hit, much like we can use the "Thanks" button to let a poster know we agree with them, but I'm not the owner of this forum.

Might I suggest that you either PM or post a Visitor message to whomever you feel is harassing you with Neg Rep's?  

Coming into a thread to blather about how put upon you are by someone taking offense to your {cough, sputter...  cough} _opinion_ is just a BIT pathetic, imho.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> > Is she tucked inside of the concrete cornerstone of a new building someplace in New Jersey?  Maybe near Jimmy Hoffa...
> ...



I'd go to the bathroom and throw up if I thought this guy was calling me an outspoken leftist and a Bush hater.  If it's me he's talking about, he must be very confused.  Maybe took the wrong medications or something.  If it isn't me he's talking about, I don't have a clue how the two are related...  If it's me he is talking about we need to send him some medical attention very quickly - at least first responders to see if he left the gas on in the kitchen stove or something and has gone loony.


----------



## Samson (Sep 3, 2010)

She's even less fuckable as a blonde.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> She's even less fuckable as a blonde.



Thankfully, all of the women I have ever gotten up close and personal with have never been in the public eye - except for maybe a few small court cases that didn't make national news.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > no asswipe. you are an intellegual elite asswipe cause you think your the only asswipe who has intellect. sitting there call the rest of us rednecks and simpletons, makes you an intellectual you think.. I think you suck donkey dick Garafolala
> ...



I hit so many bullseyes in yer butt you leak like a sieve when you takes you a drink bozo.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > WHY IS SHE QUITE NOW?
> ...



She can only join the blondes at Fox if she holds a law degree. Send her a memo.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 4, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> > and yet you routinely act like a redneck simpleton in thread after thread.
> ...



Just to set the record straight Jiggs neg repped me cause he didn't like what I had to say, so I returned the favor in kind and now he's whining about it like a little dipshit pudddy cat. meeeeeeeeeeeeeeow!


----------



## Samson (Sep 4, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > JiggsCasey said:
> ...



Willow, _Willow_, *Willow*........

Would Jesus Approve?


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2010)

JiggsCasey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > And what you just did is different...how, exactly?
> ...


Oh, it does indeed.  Let me paraphrase:  "Anything I say is fine.  Anything you say is hateful."


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody pounds the Conservatives like Janeane Garafalo..
> 
> Very inteligent woman who spells out the true meaning of American Conservatism



Close.  She spells out leftist distortions about conservatism.  

Remember, this is the allegedly intelligent person who said of the Tea Party:  "...this is about hating a black man in the White House. This is racism straight up." 

You accept that as truth because you want it to be.  Evidence suggesting otherwise is ignored.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Garafalo would have no problem fitting in with the other bleached blondes at Fox. She would clean their clock on a daily basis.

Why  not give it a try?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody pounds the Conservatives like Janeane Garafalo..
> ...



Why would she say such a thing about the Tea Baggers


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 4, 2010)

> Where is Janeane Garofalo?



Does anyone _really_ give a shit?


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So you point to ONE sign and paint the whole movement with the motivation behind it.

Looks like you support our troops when they kill their officers, then.





Shame on you.


----------



## Douger (Sep 4, 2010)

She has it right.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...









Janeane is obviously picking on you


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2010)

I still don't see why Garafalo would say such things about the Tea Party


----------



## Samson (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Oh, come ONE!!

Where's that famous sense of humour that keeps you laughing at Palin Jokes?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2010)

The fact of the matter is that in the beginning of the movement, the Tea Party tolerated a large number of racists. They had the opinion that they had to allow everyone to attend their rallies. Any thought or any banner was allowed at rallies.

The press had a field day picking out the racists and highlighting them. These racists began to represent the tea party to many Americans.

After the disgraceful showing at the signing of the Healthcare bill, where certain members were accused of shouting the N word at black congressmen...the Tea Party got smart

They are now doing a better job of controlling their message and cleaning out those who do not represent that message. It was a long time coming but it appears to be working


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why do you want our troops to kill their officers?


----------



## Samson (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The fact of the matter is that in the beginning of the movement, the Tea Party tolerated a large number of racists. They had the opinion that they had to allow everyone to attend their rallies. Any thought or any banner was allowed at rallies.
> 
> The press had a field day picking out the racists and highlighting them. These racists began to represent the tea party to many Americans.
> 
> ...



***yawn***

I hope you have more than the race card to play when Hillary runs against Obama.


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> After the disgraceful showing at the signing of the Healthcare bill, where certain members were accused of shouting the N word at black congressmen...


You do realize that never happened, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After the disgraceful showing at the signing of the Healthcare bill, where certain members were accused of shouting the N word at black congressmen...
> ...



Ummmmm....according to Fox News


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And a number of police officers who were there. It never happened. It was nothing more than yet another case of liberal idiots playing the proverbial race card. Ya' fools might want to cease with that tactic. Seeing as though it's a continually failing tactic.

Face it RW. In spite of the fact that Obama has inflicted major damage on himself due to his abject failings and fully proven ineptness, the tea party is inflicting just as much damage on him......And that just drives you fools who were duped into voting for the inept moron friggin' bonkers.

Oh, and I thought he PROMISED that this summer was the summer of recovery. Looks like he lied straight to your ignorant faces yet again. What was proven yesterday is that this has been the summer of further misery for so many americans due to Obama's abject failings.  But hey, you keep buying into Obama's failed attempts to turn major failings into IMAGINED successes, and we'll just keep laughin' at ya'.


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Then you won't have any problem providing proof, will you?    Video, please.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Garafalo would have no problem fitting in with the other bleached blondes at Fox. She would clean their clock on a daily basis. Why  not give it a try?


The "Obnoxious *Female* Lefty Talking Points Spewer on Fox News" slots are already taken up by Kirsten Powers and Susan Estrich. 

The "Obnoxious *Male* Lefty Talking Points Spewer on Fox News" slots are taken by Bob Beckel, Juan Williams and Mark Lamont Hill. Just so you know.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Garafalo would have no problem fitting in with the other bleached blondes at Fox. She would clean their clock on a daily basis. Why  not give it a try?
> ...



Please...be serious

We are not talking Liberal tomato cans put in because they are easy for Fox wingnuts to bounce their talking points off of. We are talking someone who would tear apart Fox's rightwing agenda on a daily basis

That is why Garofolo would truly make Fox fair and balanced


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 5, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WHY IS SHE QUITE NOW?
> 
> YouTube - Janeane Garofalo interview



Quiet.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 5, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> > Is she tucked inside of the concrete cornerstone of a new building someplace in New Jersey?  Maybe near Jimmy Hoffa...
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> She's even less fuckable as a blonde.



Maybe this one is more palatable for you?


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2010)

Let me get this straight, rightwinger, you want this woman to be one of the advocates for what you support? I think that speaks volumes about your ideals. She's bitching about political parrots on the right, when she might as well prop herself up on the the left shoulder of every crazy ass liberal out there and mimic whatever message they want to be heard.

She's no more relevant to politics to Glenn Beck or Rush Limbaugh. They all fucking need to shut up and get the fuck off the stage. It's time the people of this country start listening to the politicians, NOT the media, NOT the celebrities, but the actual politicians. It's because of misrepresentation from idiots like Garofalo and Beck that Americans actually think Obama is from Kenya and Palin actually said she could see Russia from her house.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Mark Lamont Hill is a tomato can eh? You obviously don't know of him or have seen him on Fox News.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 5, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody pounds the Conservatives like Janeane Garafalo..
> 
> Very inteligent woman who spells out the true meaning of American Conservatism



So she's pounding obama for doing worse then Bush did?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > WHY IS SHE QUITE NOW?
> ...



I can always count on you people to point out my spelling errors


----------



## Sarah G (Sep 5, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, I was telling you to be quiet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



You know that ain't going to happen.


----------



## Bullfighter (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish the interview showed her ass. She's got a nice one and I'd rather look at it than her face or her freakshow tattoos.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2010)

Jon said:


> Let me get this straight, rightwinger, you want this woman to be one of the advocates for what you support? I think that speaks volumes about your ideals. She's bitching about political parrots on the right, when she might as well prop herself up on the the left shoulder of every crazy ass liberal out there and mimic whatever message they want to be heard.
> 
> She's no more relevant to politics to Glenn Beck or Rush Limbaugh. They all fucking need to shut up and get the fuck off the stage. It's time the people of this country start listening to the politicians, NOT the media, NOT the celebrities, but the actual politicians. It's because of misrepresentation from idiots like Garofalo and Beck that Americans actually think Obama is from Kenya and Palin actually said she could see Russia from her house.



All I said was she would be a good fit for Fox News......really make them fair and balanced

Only problem is that she would kick the asses of the regular FoxNews commentators


----------

